# Sell some source code (sale 40%)



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,

We sale some source game (40%)

*1. Furious racing 3D (used engine unity 3D) ($1,200$)*
Support add new more the language, change some color backgroud if you want.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/furious-racing-3d/id820721919?mt=8








*2. Animal racing *(have 2 version) this one use engine lix, this one use engine Unity
This version use engine lixd we sell (1,500$) game have 4 map (60 levels) 10 character cartoon.
This version use engine unity we sell (3,200$)
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/animal-racing/id908644633?mt=8







3

You can contact me Skype: suetocxu


----------

